# exhaust leak at downpipe-manifold cause rough idle??



## westcozt (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey on my mk2 i could not get one of those dreaded c-clamps back on to hold the downpipe onto the manifold. i just did my head gasket and reset the timing so i am bouncing between the two. i cannot connect the other c-clamp because the bracket around the downpipe is bent and the gap is too big for the other clamp to fit on. when the car first starts its fine (tho supppper loud, sounds like a massive lawnmower) then once i punch it and it revs back to around 1k it starts almost stalling and idling very rough. could this be related to the c-clamps and exhaust leak? thanks


----------



## h20 (Apr 28, 2011)

westcozt said:


> Hey on my mk2 i could not get one of those dreaded c-clamps back on to hold the downpipe onto the manifold. i just did my head gasket and reset the timing so i am bouncing between the two. i cannot connect the other c-clamp because the bracket around the downpipe is bent and the gap is too big for the other clamp to fit on. when the car first starts its fine (tho supppper loud, sounds like a massive lawnmower) then once i punch it and it revs back to around 1k it starts almost stalling and idling very rough. could this be related to the c-clamps and exhaust leak? thanks


 Did you find anything out? I'm having the same problem.


----------

